

InPulse & Wimm, the tale of two smartwatches - erohead
http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/07/inpulse-and-wimm-one-the-tale-of-two-smartwatches-video/

======
espinchi
Competition in the field of smart watches is exciting, and we should expect
much more to come in the field of smart wearable devices.

I've been playing with the WIMM device for a while (developed their News
Reader app) and, for those who appreciate, it is am impressive piece of
technology. Your watch tracking your bike ride, telling you when the next bus
arrives, or the number of push-ups you've done so far is pretty cool.

The big drawback is, as we're all used to already, battery life.

